# announcing...



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

I am pregnant!!!


----------



## squiggley (3 Jun 2009)

Congratualtions

Something other than plants been well fertilised


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

thankyou    I'm very happy.  I'm wondering if I should put my chocolate gourami tank on hold... LOL just like last time!  I actually had the tank up and cycling when I found out I was pregnant last time!  This time it's in the planning stage, due to go up in August when I move house.  This chocolate gourami tank has been in the planning now for a good 3 years!


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Jun 2009)

Congrats!  Another aquascaper for the army   

At least it should be the best, most thought out chocolate gourami tank in existence


----------



## Dan Crawford (3 Jun 2009)

Thats fantastic news, congratulations!


----------



## Fluidsensoronline (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations, hope everything goes well with the pregnancy.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Jun 2009)

Congrats   Get the tank up and running, it will keep you relaxed when watching it while you're off


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations!

Buy yourself a huge tank for an under water birth. After that.....hmmm, what to do with that now redundant tank.   Not that you`ll get time to do anything with it, of course.  

Dave.


----------



## Nick16 (3 Jun 2009)

congrats


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> Buy yourself a huge tank for an under water birth. After that.....hmmm, what to do with that now redundant tank.   Not that you`ll get time to do anything with it, of course.
> 
> Dave.


  

congratulations.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jun 2009)

That is fantastic news Helena  8)


----------



## Superman (3 Jun 2009)

How about "Iwagumi" for a baby name?!


----------



## rawr (3 Jun 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> How about "Iwagumi" for a baby name?!


  

Or Takeshi? 

Congratulations!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Jun 2009)

Ahh congratulations.

FYI Takashi is a boys name... I like gumi as a name...

Then again I wanted to call a daughter ariel, and my fiance is having none of it!


----------



## Garuf (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations!
An the subject of names I tried to get my younger brother to name baby Charlie "Captain Dinosaur Skywalker Callear"... Didn't happen...


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

Thanks everyone, feel free to send more suggestions.  Iwagumi is... different but I will submit it to my other half for consideration.  Same with Takashi!


----------



## rawr (3 Jun 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> FYI Takashi is a boys name... I like gumi as a name...


 It doesn't have to be a girls name does it...Gumi is actually a nice name!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 Jun 2009)

I know I just thought helena might like to know its a boys name.


----------



## Tony Swinney (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations Helena   

Amano is a nice name too !

Tony


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jun 2009)

'Hero' is my favourite Japanese boys name. What a cool name  8) 

(I used to have a friend called Herosuki when I was about 10, we used to call him Hero for short)


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jun 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Then again I wanted to call a daughter ariel,



i bet that got a.....bad reception   

congrats helena


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> 'Hero' is my favourite Japanese boys name


Don't call him Hiro! It will just remind me of that little annoying guy in the Heroes TV series!!! lol


----------



## rawr (3 Jun 2009)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I know I just thought helena might like to know its a boys name.


 Ah yeah, sorry if that came out a bit aggressive or whatever... 

There's so many cool names out there!


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

I actually quite like 'Gumi'...

Hows this?  If it's a boy: Micheal Ollie Jasper Olsen.  MOJO for short.


----------



## John Starkey (3 Jun 2009)

Hi Helena,I'm over the moon for you both,here's a name suggestion oneichiwa,it's jim from Tgm little joke,don't know what it means but it sounds good,
Do you still want the c,balansae?
Regards john


----------



## John Starkey (3 Jun 2009)

Hi Helena,I'm over the moon for you both,here's a name suggestion oneichiwa,it's jim from Tgm little joke,don't know what it means but it sounds good,
Do you still want the c,balansae?
Regards john


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

> Do you still want the c,balansae?


Yes please    it'll go in my big tank if the gourami tank doesn't happen.  Mind you, the gourami tank could still happen.  I just need to think about it.


----------



## Aquariums Ltd (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations to you both,

Hope all goes well

Sue
Aquariums Ltd


----------



## JamesM (3 Jun 2009)

Congrats


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

thankyou thankyou everyone!


----------



## CeeBee (3 Jun 2009)

You must be delighted!  Congratulations


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jun 2009)

Congratulations Helena, that's excellent news.


----------



## samc (3 Jun 2009)

congratulation   is this your first


----------



## ianh (3 Jun 2009)

Brilliant News! Congratulations


----------



## hellohefalump (3 Jun 2009)

> congratulation  is this your first


thanks, no, this is my second.  I have a two year old daughter as well.  She will be a couple of months off turning 3 when the baby is born.


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2009)

Congrats, Helena!  I remember so well how excited I was when my wife was pregnant.

It'll be nice for your little girl to have a baby brother or sister.  Happy times!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Jun 2009)

Cool news  really pleased for you 

Sam


----------



## Simon D (4 Jun 2009)

Congratulations to you and your family! Exciting times  

I'm in the same(ish) situation as I have a two and half year old girl (Erin) and she'll  be nearly three when her sibling drops, due 22nd Sept. 

When's your bun going to be baked?


----------



## hellohefalump (5 Jun 2009)

> When's your bun going to be baked?


sometime in mid-Februrary I think   

Good luck with yours!  Happy times...


----------



## hellohefalump (5 Jun 2009)

I ran 'Gumi' and 'Iwagumi' past my partner... answer is no I'm afraid.  He said it sounds like something that came from a swamp.  I explained that an iwagumi is far from swamp-like and is in fact very beautiful... still no.  He did like MOJO though!


----------



## hellohefalump (11 Jul 2009)

ummm... who thinks it's twins?  It's unlikely (none in the family) but I'm huge...  It's highly unlikely my dates are wrong, for reasons I won't go into here (too much detail!).

I'm only 9 weeks pregnant!


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jul 2009)

Triplets!!


----------



## hellohefalump (6 Oct 2009)

hi guys!  I'm back after a few months with no internet while I moved house!

I'm pleased to announce I'm having a baby boy!  And Paulo, just ONE!  I grew amazingly for the first 12 weeks or so, and then slowed down again and I'm looking more the size I should be now.


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Oct 2009)

Wow, congrats!  Picked out any names yet?


----------



## hellohefalump (13 Oct 2009)

His name will be Michael 

Also, I think my Kribs might be expecting!  They're taking it in turns to guard the big redmoor stump.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (29 Jan 2010)

Just caught up on this,not long now!!I must say I thought ooer when I saw your 9 week pic!!Any recent ones?My little one is 5 months now,big bro is 4,big sis 20.I loved being pregnant and adore babies,but won't have any more now.So I need to secure fixes of baby loveliness of other peoples babes from here on in.


----------



## mr. luke (29 Jan 2010)

Congratulations, sorry its so late, i dont often venture into off topic


----------

